# Peppermill blank sizes



## jimmyjames (Apr 28, 2013)

I was wandering what the ideal peppermill blank sizes are, i know 3x3 but what about the length??


----------



## DKMD (Apr 28, 2013)

12" seems to be the most common length, but you can use anything from about 5" up to 2 feet. I guess, in theory, you could make mills even longer than 2 feet, but I'm not sure why anyone would want to make one that big.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 28, 2013)

Peppermills can be made in virtually any length but usually between 5" to 24". I have made 5" mills and also 24" mills and everything in between. Most turners want 13" for a 12" mill but the way I and others such as Doc and others here, we glue on a tenon to keep the grain patern in tact so 12" for a 12" is fine. Also, many of us use shaftless kits too. I never worry about what the length will be, I let that be a function of whatever blank I grab out of my box.

As far as lengths, pretty much "if you build it they will come" that is to say you won't have any problem selling mill blanks of almost any length. I think 12" is the most popular finished length though.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 28, 2013)

DKMD said:


> 12" seems to be the most common length, but you can use anything from about 5" up to 2 feet. ...





Kevin said:


> Peppermills can be made in virtually any length but usually between 5" to 24". .... I think 12" is the most popular finished length though.



And posted at the same time too. Scary.


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 28, 2013)

Kevin said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > 12" seems to be the most common length, but you can use anything from about 5" up to 2 feet. ...
> ...



You guys must have ESPN  OK with info in tow I'm headed to resaw some goodies for the good doctor!


----------



## DKMD (Apr 28, 2013)

I think our manstruel cycles just synced up...


----------



## BarbS (May 28, 2013)

your What?


----------

